# Sony Xperia Z3 Taschenlampe heller machen?



## NexusEXE (15. Februar 2015)

Hallo

Ich habe mir neu eim Z3 gekauft und gemerkt, dass die Taschenlampe sehr dunkel ist. Gibt es einem Weg sie heller zu machen?


----------



## claster17 (15. Februar 2015)

Ohne die Garantie aufs Spiel zu setzen gibt es keinen einzigen Weg. Allerdings verstehe ich nicht ganz, was du von einer kleinen LED in einem Handy erwartest. Starke LED-Taschenlampen benötigen schließlich eine gewisse Gehäusegröße, um die LED zu kühlen


----------



## nudelhaus (15. Februar 2015)

ggf. andere app laden und probieren.


----------



## Chinaquads (15. Februar 2015)

NexusEXE schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich habe mir neu eim Z3 gekauft und gemerkt, dass die Taschenlampe sehr dunkel ist. Gibt es einem Weg sie heller zu machen?



Lad das Handy doch mit 12V, dann bekommt die LED auch mehr Spannung, somit ist sie heller. [ACHTUNG IRONIE]


----------



## Wired (15. Februar 2015)

Chinaquads schrieb:


> Lad das Handy doch mit 12V, dann bekommt die LED auch mehr Spannung, somit ist sie heller. [ACHTUNG IRONIE]


Sehr lustig.... echt...

*@ Topic:*
Hab mal auf meinem Xperia U dann auch Z verschiedene Tschenlampen-Applications ausprobiert und alle hatten verschiedene helligkeiten. So eine kleine LED in der Z Serie kann schon recht viel leisten und zum Teil auch heller sein als eine richtige 10€ LED Taschenlampe, es kommt aber eben auf die die Anwendung an die das Bauteil der Hardware verwendet.


----------



## NexusEXE (15. Februar 2015)

claster17 schrieb:


> Ohne die Garantie aufs Spiel zu setzen gibt es keinen einzigen Weg. Allerdings verstehe ich nicht ganz, was du von einer kleinen LED in einem Handy erwartest. Starke LED-Taschenlampen benötigen schließlich eine gewisse Gehäusegröße, um die LED zu kühlen



Natürlich erwarte ich keine Helligkeitswerte einer Taschenlampe. Aber die LED vom Z3 ist wirklich ne Grableuchte.



> *@ Topic:
> Hab mal auf meinem Xperia U dann auch Z verschiedene Tschenlampen-Applications ausprobiert und alle hatten verschiedene helligkeiten. So eine kleine LED in der Z Serie kann schon recht viel leisten und zum Teil auch heller sein als eine richtige 10€ LED Taschenlampe, es kommt aber eben auf die die Anwendung an die das Bauteil der Hardware verwendet.*



Hab das auch schonmal mit ein paar verschiedenen Anwendungen probiert, habe da keinen Unterschied gesehen (und ich seh so sachen meistens recht schnell). Vielleicht gibt es eine App die nicht im PS ist?

BTW: ich habe keine Ahnung wie man ne Antwort hier löscht. Darum ist der einte Beitrag nun Doppelt.


----------



## NexusEXE (15. Februar 2015)

> *@ Topic:
> Hab mal auf meinem Xperia U dann auch Z verschiedene Tschenlampen-Applications ausprobiert und alle hatten verschiedene helligkeiten. So eine kleine LED in der Z Serie kann schon recht viel leisten und zum Teil auch heller sein als eine richtige 10€ LED Taschenlampe, es kommt aber eben auf die die Anwendung an die das Bauteil der Hardware verwendet.*



Hab das auch schonmal mit ein paar verschiedenen Anwendungen probiert, habe da keinen Unterschied gesehen (und ich seh so sachen meistens recht schnell). Vielleicht gibt es eine App die nicht im PS ist?


----------



## claster17 (16. Februar 2015)

Hab das hier gefunden:
[MOD] Torch boost! - XDA Forums
Aber wie gesagt, die Garantie geht flöten



Wired schrieb:


> zum Teil auch heller sein als eine richtige 10€ LED Taschenlampe



Dann kaufst du die falschen bzw. völlig überteuerte LED-Taschenlampen.


----------



## NexusEXE (16. Februar 2015)

Oke vielen Dank. Ich werd mir das mal anschauen und die Risiken in betracht ziehen.


----------



## NexusEXE (16. Februar 2015)

Was ich nicht ganz verstehe, ist wie man diese Zip-datei benutzt? Wohin muss ich die kopieren? habe keine anleitung gefunden...


----------



## claster17 (16. Februar 2015)

Um die Datei zu flashen benötigst du zuerst eine CustomRecovery und genau hier beginnt der Garantieverlust. Alles weitere geht ganz einfach. Es gibt mehrere Anleitungen, wie du dir eine CustomRecovery installierst. Ich selbst verwende TWRP auf zwei Geräten.

Es ist ganz wichtig, welches Gerät du hast, da es insgesamt sechs unterschiedliche Varianten des Z3 gibt. Die genaue Modellnummer findest du in "Über das Telefon" (kann auch anders heißen)

Sieht bei mir so aus und ich habe mal das wichtige markiert



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wired (16. Februar 2015)

claster17 schrieb:


> Dann kaufst du die falschen bzw. völlig überteuerte LED-Taschenlampen.


Hab nicht geschrieben das ich die billig Taschenlampe gekauft hab!


----------

